# Painting a embossed whizzer tank



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how they paint the embossed part of it?


----------



## kunzog (Jan 27, 2013)

Ckeck out Memory Lane:
http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

Look for "Whizzer Mylar"  under Whizzer parts, accessories.


----------

